#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

## oinostro

somebody have this book? -Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao- Thanks in advance!!!

See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## baibur

I too want a free link to above mentioned book

----------


## chamoosh

Thank you dear oinostro,
I also want those books (Volumes 1,2 and 3)
Friends who are willing to help, can find more information here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
best regards.

----------


## Ali366

Hi dear friends,
Thank you oinostro,
I need this book as well.
The ISBN number for 3 volume set is ISBN-13: 978-0-7918-0268-7
Thanks a lot

----------


## suhairi

thank

----------


## sprashant5

> thank



Can anyone provide the book

I have tried rapidshare, scribd but doesn,t work?

Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## alwaw911

*So do I sprashant5!!!*...thanks chamoosh too...you're right but I have SIMILAR publications at McGraw-Hill Engineering (though less detailed, i guess...) by Philipp Ellenberger, an active *ASME* B31 comittee member too.

There are 2 guides in fact and i find them really useful :
*ASME Pressure Vessels Code (B&PVC) Simplified :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*ASME Piping Systems & Pipeline Code (B31) Simplified :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this helps...Regards.

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl Scan & upload -Book " -Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code  all 3 Volumes" by rao- Thanks in advance!!!

I badly need this book

----------


## chamoosh

> *So do I sprashant5!!!*...thanks chamoosh too...you're right but I have SIMILAR publications at McGraw-Hill Engineering (though less detailed, i guess...) by Philipp Ellenberger, an active *ASME* B31 comittee member too.
> 
> There are 2 guides in fact and i find them really useful :
> *ASME Pressure Vessels Code (B&PVC) Simplified :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you friend,
May God bless you.

----------


## baibur

can someone upload the comapanion guide

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi All
I am also searching this book  from long time??
Anyone can upload ??

Thanks in advance
Praphulla

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi All
I am also searching this book  from long time??
Anyone can upload ??

Thanks in advance
Praphulla

----------


## UsmanHWU

Aoa It will be great help if some one can post the link thanks

See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## mkhurram79

These links might help you out

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alimojtabaei

Hi every body.
you can finde latest edition of the "Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code" at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I've downloaded all chapters. it's about 360Mb.
if you can not find the links, fallow this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
all chapters of the book has uploaded on the above links in pdf and doc format by editor.

----------


## oinostro

Thanks _alimojtabaei_ it links really works. Thanks friend!

----------


## Yuri47

Hi! What about reload it? Pls

----------


## m4metz

none of the above links exists...plz post the updated link ...

----------


## Nabilia

Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code - Rao DRAFT Vol. 1.pdf	 111.585 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is a pre-release compilation, there will be differences with the published volume. I strongly suggest buying this book to support the good works of these authors.
Chapter 3 especially is a work in progress.

----------


## Yuri47

Thanks very much; but, in my opinion, Volume 3 was issued in 2nd Edition

----------


## Nabilia

> Thanks very much; but, in my opinion, Volume 3 was issued in 2nd Edition



I don't know if what I compiled all goes together with that cover, It was just what I found on the publisher's website in pieces and put together.

----------


## aap

Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code - Rao  *Volume 3*   (pdf -file)

Can anyone share it?

----------


## Yuri47

HelloI Can You reload 369 Mb?

----------


## Nabilia

Post 19 has all the chapters that were posted on the author's webpage

----------


## Yuri47

> Post 19 has all the chapters that were posted on the author's webpage



Authorization Required  :Frown: 

See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## Nabilia

> Authorization Required




??? there is no password? please explain "authorization required"

----------


## Yuri47

> ??? there is no password? please explain "authorization required"



I'm sorry. it is about post 15

----------


## Nabilia

Post 15 was over a year ago. Rao is now working on a new edition. If you can be a contributor, email him and he will give you access.
The compilation that is in post 19 was everything available on that website last year.

----------


## mhrizadi

i sent an email to pv-book.com
they told me i can purchase this book by 50$ and they'll send it to me
is it good?what do u think?

----------


## mhrizadi

in campanopn guide there is not chart

----------


## mhrizadi

i mean **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## purav

Dear sir i could not found a file pls upload again
REGARDS!!

----------


## purav

Dear sir i found a message like(no such file) pls help!!
Thanks

----------


## Zeeshan Bashi

None of the abing links to dowove link works now.......... plz help me out and some more working links to downloadd. i need it badly...

----------


## Zeeshan Bashi

None of the above links works now.......... plz help me out and some more working links to download. i need it badly...

----------


## alimojtabaei

thanks.

----------


## alimojtabaei

> Hi every body.
> you can finde latest edition of the "Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code" at:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...






hi everybody.about two years ago I posted the post 15. my dear fiends  it's very easy to find all chapters on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. just type"companion filetype:pdf  site:www.krrao.com" in google.  then you will find all chapters. for example the links for chapters 39 and 49 are here. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## bataraguru

alimojtabaei

it seem to download all the docs need some authorization from krrao himself..
the link u provide is usable, but the content is not downloadable.

----------


## Ikhwan Hafiz

Link provided may not be usable. Kindly attach active link brother. Thanks!

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2 4th Edition (2012) .pdf (81MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2 4th Edition (2012) .pdf (54MB)

----------


## kanil

pl upload vol 1

thanks

----------


## kanil

pl upload vol 1

thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

The upload should be Volume 1 & 2.  Please renamed.

----------


## kanil

both  links directs at same URL

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Sorry, the link should be
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1 4th Edition (2012).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2 4th Edition (2012) .pdf

----------


## kaledakkila

Dude.......i love you <3

----------


## gusgon

Thanks buddy

----------


## evo2013

Hi,

Could someone please help me with this book: Companion guide.....
I couldnt fint it anywhere
Thank you

----------


## pollar

Can someone please re-upload

See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Fourth Edition, Volumes 1, 2 & 3.......Please upload.

----------


## magdy_eng

please any one can reupload all volumes again
thanks in advance

----------


## magdy_eng

please any one can reupload all volumes again
thanks in advance

----------


## amitray

Can anyone please reupload it. I need it urgently. Thanks in advance.

----------


## amitray

Kindly reupload the files I will be very much thankful to you. I need this urgently. Thanks in advance.
Regards
Amit

----------


## cpchonburi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

5ed Vol 1.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Many thanks friend!

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks. All the best

----------


## TAGRART

Many many thanks friend very usefull

See More: Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code by rao

----------


## racp12

Mr. cpchonburi,
Thank you very much

----------

